# Automated FreeBSD install



## preechaaaesanan (Dec 5, 2010)

Hi, I'm  newby on FreeBSD and not good command in English.
Sorry if a topic similar to this already.
Now i am Use Automated SAMBA +LDAP by agsweeney1972
Until the system fails,then install a new system and run fine.
It made me think how to bring this system to integrate the installation media(FreeBSD DVD installation).
When you have a way or means to do Q. Please help me.


----------



## jrm@ (Dec 9, 2010)

I think you are asking how you could integrate the "Automated SAMBA +LDAP" tool into the FreeBSD installation media?

I've never done this myself, but here are some documents that might be useful:

http://www.monkeybrains.net/~rudy/example/custom-freebsd.html
http://romana.now.ie/writing/customfreebsdiso.html


----------



## preechaaaesanan (Dec 12, 2010)

thank you


----------

